# Calling all Crown + Great Western MFG. experts...



## boardhoarder (Oct 28, 2015)

I picked up this Crown recently and wanted to see if anyone could help me figure what year and model it is.

In doing some poking around on the CABE and general searching on the innerwebz, I haven't come up with many examples that have this head badge. There is a GW Mfg. '_Cyrus_' model (or sub-brand) that has almost exactly the same badge, but that's about all I've found in the limited amount of searching that I've done.

Ok, so I'll let the pics do the rest of the talking, but let me know if you'd like to see any other views or close-ups. Thanks for any info you can provide.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Oct 28, 2015)

Nice antique there!


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 28, 2015)

Oh man...that is SAWEET!!!!!


----------



## boardhoarder (Oct 31, 2015)

Thanks for the kudos, OldSkipTooth and Fordmike!

Anybody out there have any info on this one?...


----------



## gtdohn (Oct 31, 2015)

Around 1898


----------



## highwheel431 (Oct 31, 2015)

Crown of the Crown Cycle Co of LaPorte IN made bicycle from 1895 through 1898.  1899 is unknown. 1900-1918 the company became Great Western Manufacturing Company.  So your headbadge would put the bike 1899 or later.


----------



## delectans (Oct 31, 2015)

Exceptionally beautiful geometry with such a sexy fork rake.  Congrats!


----------



## Iverider (Oct 31, 2015)

Crownking could likely tell you more about the bike. Shoot him a pm!


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Oct 31, 2015)

Untouched uncirculated original. Great find.


----------



## decotriumph (Nov 1, 2015)

Krautwaggen said:


> Crownking could likely tell you more about the bike. Shoot him a pm!




I'll second that. Crownking is our resident Great Western expert. He's not on here often but send him a PM and I'll send him an e-mail about to your post.


----------



## filmonger (Nov 2, 2015)

All 1908













View attachment 247961


----------



## boardhoarder (Nov 2, 2015)

Wow...thanks for all the replies.

And thanks to those that suggested I contact CrownKing. I've sent him a pm in hopes that he can help us further nail this down.

Filmonger: those ads are beautiful, thank you for posting. The 'Crown Special' does look a lot like mine (same chainring), but the rear drop outs are different than mine...


----------



## okmain (Dec 13, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10153281279726911&set=o.577631405584031&type=3&theater


----------



## okmain (Dec 13, 2015)




----------



## Underground Bicycle Shop (Dec 14, 2015)

Amazing Helical dropouts, Those shorter bulldog grips are nice as well, I will be making some soon. very nice find


----------



## boardhoarder (Dec 14, 2015)

Neat bike, okmain! 

Can we see a photo of the head badge, please?


----------

